# Who takes the Big shots?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Over the course of the season we will play in a lot of close games, and we'll need a go-to-guy in the clutch, someone capable of making the big shots and knowing when to pass it off to a teammate. So, in the last seconds of a close game, who's hands to do you want the ball in, taking the big shot?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I chose Francis just because he'll be the leader next year. With Grant Hill probably not coming back successfully, and Dwight not having the experience I doubt we put the ball in anyone else's hands.
If it's a 3 pointer, I'd even think about Garrity if he returns to form. But we have to show some trust in our leader, so I'd put the ball in Steve's hands for the last shot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The ball has to be in Francis' hands because he is the best creator on the team. But unlike last year with Tmac, there should be plenty of options to pass to with guys like Nelson, Mobley, Turk, Garrity hanging out on the perimeter.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm a firm believer in putting the ball in the hands of your best player down the stretch, In my opinion you have to live and die with your star, and when the game's on the line he has to be the guy taking the shots or at least creating a shot for a teammate. Francis is more than capable of being that guy for us this year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I'm a firm believer in putting the ball in the hands of your best player down the stretch, In my opinion you have to live and die with your star, and when the game's on the line he has to be the guy taking the shots or at least creating a shot for a teammate. Francis is more than capable of being that guy for us this year.


Exactly!
Well, the 3 of us voted but I wonder who Mr. Anonymous is. We really need to get some more people in here for the next season, look at RealGM's Orlando board. It's got posters-galore. Although, I'd rather have good discussion than 2 liners and smart *** remarks. I guess it's the price you pay to have an "intelligent" board these days.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Exactly!
> Well, the 3 of us voted but I wonder who Mr. Anonymous is. We really need to get some more people in here for the next season, look at RealGM's Orlando board. It's got posters-galore. Although, I'd rather have good discussion than 2 liners and smart *** remarks. I guess it's the price you pay to have an "intelligent" board these days.


Agreed, I'm strying hard to get some intelligent fans over here. It's a lot harder than you'd think, I really don't want to recruit guys who aren't going to contribute anything productive and just cause a nuisance rather than add to what we're building here. If you know anyone who could help, by all means spread the word to them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Exactly!
> Well, the 3 of us voted <b>but I wonder who Mr. Anonymous is.</b> We really need to get some more people in here for the next season, look at RealGM's Orlando board. It's got posters-galore. Although, I'd rather have good discussion than 2 liners and smart *** remarks. I guess it's the price you pay to have an "intelligent" board these days.


That'd be me. I didn't post a reply because I think this question is a little silly. Francis has always been a clutch performer and he is without a doubt the best player on our team. It's really a no-brainer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> That'd be me. I didn't post a reply because I think this question is a little silly. Francis has always been a clutch performer and he is without a doubt the best player on our team. It's really a no-brainer.


Francis has been known to make bad decisions down the stretch, and turn the ball over in key situations. I don't think it's a no-brainer at all, honestly I think Grant Hill is another great candidate if he is healthy. He's a very smart player and is capable of creating his own shot and shots for his teammates.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I'd hate to sound like a broken record, but Francis is the obvious choice. He's simply our offensive best player by a significant margin, and he should be taking the majority of the shots, regardless of what quarter it is. As most probably know, I don't believe in "clutch" performers, and even if they did exist, we certainly don't have any on our team.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

I voted Francis, but I don't necessarily want him taking the shot. I want him to create, and take the shot if no one else can get a good look.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

the other teams will double up on francis..so we need to give it to someone open like pat garrity if he still has his shot..haha..

but in all seroiusness...francis should take the ball if we are down by 1 or 2...and do an isolation play...and then dish it out to garrity/bogans..etc. for the shot.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Someone has to show Grant Hill a little love. It might as well be me. Plus no one would expect him to score from the trainers table.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> The ball has to be in Francis' hands because he is the best creator on the team. But unlike last year with Tmac, there should be plenty of options to pass to with guys like Nelson, Mobley, Turk, Garrity hanging out on the perimeter.


You could regret saying that. He drove Rocket fans to temporary insanity when he had control of the ball in the clutch. Francis doesn't know what to do with the ball in his hands, he constantly throws the ball away or throws up airballs during the last posession of the game. The only encouraging sign was game 1 of the Rockets Lakers series, when he penetrated to the basket, warpped the ball around Malone and used his physical strength to kick the ball out to Jimmy Jackson. Normally, the Rockets struggled to even get off a shot when Francis was in charge of the "big shots."

Turkoglu should be taking the big shots for you guys, he's the only proven clutch player this team has right now.

We had alot of these situations last year: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1099024#post1099024


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> You could regret saying that. He drove Rocket fans to temporary insanity when he had control of the ball in the clutch. Francis doesn't know what to do with the ball in his hands, he constantly throws the ball away or throws up airballs during the last posession of the game. The only encouraging sign was game 1 of the Rockets Lakers series, when he penetrated to the basket, warpped the ball around Malone and used his physical strength to kick the ball out to Jimmy Jackson. Normally, the Rockets struggled to even get off a shot when Francis was in charge of the "big shots."
> ...


Well, Orlando will still have to put their faith in him in those situations. He can still learn. But there still isnt anyone on the team besides Hill if healthy that can create like Francis can. 

For right now, Orlando will, for the most part, go where Francis takes them until Howard grows up.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Imagine if Hill is healthy...and dwight is ready to take such a shot...and steve francis is already able to already take those type of shots..

we would have 3 go to guys in that situation...and garrity/bogans can be left out at the wing for a 3..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Imagine if Hill is healthy...and dwight is ready to take such a shot...and steve francis is already able to already take those type of shots..
> 
> we would have 3 go to guys in that situation...and garrity/bogans can be left out at the wing for a 3..


Well, that is wishful thinking. Dwight wont be ready to be taking on those types of situations for awhile. But he'll be a good guy to have standing under the basket for a dish off or to possible get an offensive rebound.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Francis? Bad choice, unless by "big shots" you mean "dribbling out the clock and then throwing up something that has a snowball's chance in hell of going in".

Give it to Mobley.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Francis scares me in the clutch. As long as he's healthy, I'm giving it to Hill 10 times out of 10.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I've never really watched Rockets games so I've never seen Francis in clutch situations. Most Rocket fans say he sucks in the clutch, so out of everyone on the list I guess you would have to give it to Grant Hill if he is healthy. If not, then Mobley has to be the guy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Francis' inability in the clutch is probably way overblown just like it was for Tmac. There were a number of times Tmac was given the ball in those last moments and failed to make the play, but he still got the ball in those situations every time in the future.

Francis and Hill are both good options to give them the ball and let them try to create, but i'd prefer to have Francis with the ball because if he cant create something for someone else and has to get the shot off, at this point, he'd probably be able to do so better than Hill.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think Francis' inability in the clutch is probably way overblown just like it was for Tmac. There were a number of times Tmac was given the ball in those last moments and failed to make the play, but he still got the ball in those situations every time in the future.
> 
> Francis and Hill are both good options to give them the ball and let them try to create, but i'd prefer to have Francis with the ball because if he cant create something for someone else and has to get the shot off, at this point, he'd probably be able to do so better than Hill.


dont worry it is extremely overblown!!! I recall francis hitting many last second shots


----------

